# AMSOIL for the CTD



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

The news is good!


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

that will work for the ones that don`t think you should use a 5w40 in the ctd.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Nothin' wrong with the 5w40 they offer now

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Mmmm, how can I be a tester for it?


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Nothin' wrong with the 5w40 they offer now
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


agree,its in mine


----------



## hulkss (Jan 30, 2014)

oilburner said:


> that will work for the ones that don`t think you should use a 5w40 in the ctd.


Here is an Amsoil oil that meets all the requirements for the Cruze Diesel including GM dexos2 and ACEA C3 as quoted in the owners manual. It is a 5W-40.
European Car Formula 5W-40 Synthetic Motor Oil, Product Code AFLQT-EA
http://www.amsoil.com/lit/databulletins/g1990.pdf


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

hulkss said:


> Here is an Amsoil oil that meets all the requirements for the Cruze Diesel including GM dexos2 and ACEA C3 as quoted in the owners manual. It is a 5W-40.
> European Car Formula 5W-40 Synthetic Motor Oil, Product Code AFLQT-EA
> http://www.amsoil.com/lit/databulletins/g1990.pdf


I have recommended that oil on a number of occasions, but GM used a 5W-30 to meet CAFE standards for fuel economy. Not to say that your fuel economy will drop by any consequential amount, but some people do insist on following the owner's manual, and for those, AMSOIL has no official recommendation. Since they have no official recommendation, they also do not have a warranty guarantee. 

If I had a Cruze Diesel, I would be using that oil, but it will be nice to have an oil that meets the DEXOS2 requirements and the 5W-30 viscosity specification.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

My only real concern would be needing warranty work performed with an oil viscosity in my car that is not recommended. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

titanman2789 said:


> My only real concern would be needing warranty work performed with an oil viscosity in my car that is not recommended.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Here's how this would pan out. 

A. You would have to be in the service bay for an issue that can be tied to oil. Perhaps a failed turbo, a main bearing, heavy sludge, or other inexplicable damage. 
B. They would have to suspect that the oil is what caused the issue. Remember, it is very rare for oil to cause a catastrophic issue. I would venture to say that 95% of oil-related issues are due to drain intervals and poor oil quality. It is very, *very rare* that an issue is caused by moving up one step in the SAE viscosity table. IF they suspect that the oil has caused the issue, and IF they suspect that the oil is not the GM oil (which they have absolutely no way of knowing since they cannot test the viscosity at 212 degrees F operating temp), then they would send the oil out for analysis. 
C. IF they send out the oil for analysis and discover it is out of viscosity spec for a 5W-30 oil, then they have to prove that using the incorrect viscosity caused the failure. 

I've talked to many people lately who change their oil ever 2500-3000 miles because when they drain it, they can see that it is getting thin and they can "feel" it lose its lubricity with their bare hands. I ask them exactly how they are capable of feeling oil at 212 degrees F (100C) without burning their hands, and at what temperature did they verify they drained the oil to determine that it was getting thin. Most people have no clue, and it will be impossible for a dealer technician to tell with their bare hands and naked eye. The oil would have to be sent out for analysis. 

It is very rare for there to be an oil-related failure. There is one exception and it starts with Royal and ends with Purple.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Cool colour. Interesting marketing. Questionable oil.


----------

